
Chrome OS is the ultimate productivity hack and will exceed Mac OS marketshare - sandGorgon
https://calacanis.com/2019/01/02/chrome-os-is-the-ultimate-productivity-hack-will-exceed-mac-os-marketshare-but-can-it-challenge-windows/
======
jeromebaek
In what use case is chrome OS a "productivity hack"? The only thing mentioned
is less distractions, which just isn't true, given everything you can do with
Chrome OS.

------
qwer917
He says "will exceed Mac OS marketshare" while skating over switching costs
like a pro.

